# New Router In Dah Shop....



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi all. Well I decided to pick up one of the new Craftsman router to dedicate to my Milescraft base for use with their template guides. I could also use it for anything else too I guess but I got it so I didn't have to keep changing that base back and forth on my DW 618. 

This one was the $79.00 plunger with 1 3/4 HP ... not the 2 HP 2 Base combo. I fired it up to see what it sounds like... really like the soft start on it but I didn't realize this one wasn't VS. It's ok but would have liked that. The work light is nice. Fit and finish is nice. If I had it to do again, i would have spent the 20.00 more and got the 2 base combo, gotten rid of the fixed base, kept the edge guide (mine didn't come with one) and gotten 1/4 more HP that adds no weight and variable speed. The plunge mechanism actually is smoother than my Dewalt and I didn't think that was possible. Nice routers... can't beat the $$

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Corey,

If you don't stop making me drool, my wife is going to need to buy me a bibb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice router Bud

I see it has the 3/8" dia. holes for the thread rod now you have a router for the ski setup as well 


Bj 

===========


challagan said:


> Hi all. Well I decided to pick up one of the new Craftsman router to dedicate to my Milescraft base for use with those template guys. I could also use it for anything else to I guess but I got so I didn't have to keep changing that base back and forth on my DW 618.
> 
> This one was the $79.00 plunger with 1 3/4 HP ... not the 2 HP 2 Base combo. I fired it up to see what it sounds like... really like the soft start on it but I didn't realize this one wasn't VS. It's ok but would have liked that. The work light is nice. Fit and finish is nice. If I had it to do again, i would have spent the 20.00 more and got the 2 base combo, gotten rid of the fixed base, kept the edge guide (mine didn't come with one) and gotten 1/4 more HP that adds no weight and variable speed. The plunge mechanism actually is smoother than my Dewalt and I didn't think that was possible. Nice routers... can't beat the $$
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Ha ha... well if you ever find yourself needing another Bob, these are good routers! Like I told you I don't think i need any more routers. I have 4 - 1 table router, 2 plungers for hand work, one Bosch Colt that can move between the mini table and hand use as well. If they ever make a plunge base for the Colt, it will be added however 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

As you know I have two of the combo Craftsman routers setups and they are great routers..  I was down on Craftsman for a long time but the router(s) got me back into the fold.. 

Sears is coming on hard to fill the needs of the home work shop...

CAN'T HAVE TO MAY ROUTERS   

Bj 




challagan said:


> Ha ha... well if you ever find yourself needing another Bob, these are good routers! Like I told you I don't think i need any more routers. I have 4 - 1 table router, 2 plungers for hand work, one Bosch Colt that can move between the mini table and hand use as well. If they ever make a plunge base for the Colt, it will be added however
> 
> corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree Bob. I have had some real craftsman dogs but I have had some good ones as well. The routers I bought in the late 80's let me get into wood working but I never new what a good router was like until the last 3 years. This one is as good as my Dewalts ..... I still have to use it with a bit but I like what I see. 

I really like my new Craftsman sander which is made by palmgren and the new Bandsaws are really nice from what I have read and that will be my next purchase  Not sure if it will be the 12 inch or the 14" yet though. On the fence. I think the 12 " is the best one made for 250 - 300.00 BTW, really like that vac set up on the Craftsman as well. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> Hi all. Well I decided to pick up one of the new Craftsman router to dedicate to my Milescraft base for use with those template guys. I could also use it for anything else to I guess but I got so I didn't have to keep changing that base back and forth on my DW 618.
> 
> This one was the $79.00 plunger with 1 3/4 HP ... not the 2 HP 2 Base combo. I fired it up to see what it sounds like... really like the soft start on it but I didn't realize this one wasn't VS. It's ok but would have liked that. The work light is nice. Fit and finish is nice. If I had it to do again, i would have spent the 20.00 more and got the 2 base combo, gotten rid of the fixed base, kept the edge guide (mine didn't come with one) and gotten 1/4 more HP that adds no weight and variable speed. The plunge mechanism actually is smoother than my Dewalt and I didn't think that was possible. Nice routers... can't beat the $$
> 
> Corey


Corey, that router looks more like a 3hp model!!

Looks really good! Hope it works for you.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello Corey

That is a great looking router. So glad you posted it.
Will the sears router base plate accept the PC guide bushings? Glad to see the provision for skies. I have five routers and none presents them selves accepting skies.
Thanks for the posts every body. Learn more every day.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Doyle. Yes, definitely.. in fact I believe it is made by PC or Black and Decker from the PC/Black and Decker parts bin. 

In fact I just checked... the price has dropped on this router to 69.99 - And the price has gone up on the 2 base 2 HP VS model to 109.00 both are an awesome deal. For the money, the 2 base VS 2HP model is the way to go but for a single speed unit and 1 3/4 HP, the price can't be beat either. 

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...outers+&+Laminate+Trimmers&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...outers+&+Laminate+Trimmers&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's a lot of router for the money Corey but I'm surprised that it has soft start but no speed control, they usually go together. There really is no substitute for dedicated routers, table, skis,hand held 1/2", hand held 1/4" and a trimmer make projects so much faster and more pleasurable.
Once you have finished sitting admiring this latest addition Corey, how about another project, complete with high def. photographs. I shall get the ball rolling before I go to bed tonight.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> That's a lot of router for the money Corey but I'm surprised that it has soft start but no speed control, they usually go together. There really is no substitute for dedicated routers, table, skis,hand held 1/2", hand held 1/4" and a trimmer make projects so much faster and more pleasurable.
> Once you have finished sitting admiring this latest addition Corey, how about another project, complete with high def. photographs. I shall get the ball rolling before I go to bed tonight.



Yes was a little dissapointed that is was not VS.... didn't read very well but it will work fine. The soft start is unlike the ones on my 2 Dewalts... it really starts low and softly. I read where it was quiet... not as quiet as my DW618 but not bad. 

Harry, you have such a way of telling someone to get off their ass and make something  No chance for the next couple weeks. Major kitchen push!

Corey


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Corey, great looking router. I'm glad to hear that Sears products are making a comeback. I bought my first router from Sears in 1971, I still have it. Outside of the interlock switch being broken, it still works great. After the kitchen project post some projects made with your new router.


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hmm, I would suspect that it's a Bosch/Skil product. The base and motor housing top are very similar to the 2.25hp Bosch units. 

But, isn't that part of the fun of purchasing a Sears tool or appliance ........... Guessing who made the darn thing. However, one must always keep in mind, Sears can ask the vendor to put the low grade motor in the high grade housing. They are masters of mixing and matching to find a market price point. I've learned this from consulting in the appliance industry.


----------

